# Fighting cats,



## Janah (19 December 2015)

I do appereciare that  cats do their own things, however I have paid out nearly two hundred pounds to fix two cats beaten up by ginger cat  over the last two weeks.

the last cat has endured a really bad ripped shoulder and required extensive surgery. The other antibiotics for an eye injury.

Where do I  stand legally and what ot do with roving, I think, entire ginger Tom?  We live on. Rural area and few cats about.

Vet thinks I can only keep my cats in which is not fair on them, this is a recent phenomenon.  Any ideas please?


----------



## HashRouge (19 December 2015)

Does the cat belong to anyone?


----------



## SusieT (19 December 2015)

HOw can you be sure ginger cat caused the shoulder rather than a car? 
If cost is an issue - get insurance.
On the subject of the tom - can you get your local cat chatiry to trap, neuter release him as that is likely to significantly improve things?


----------



## Clodagh (19 December 2015)

If you contact cats protection they will probably lend you a cage to trap him, we trap any ferals that turn up here using sardines.


----------



## Amymay (20 December 2015)

What do you mean about where you stand legally?


----------



## Janah (30 December 2015)

The word legally was too strong, morally would have been better.  No one can control what a cat does, I appreciate that.

I was thinking along the lines of persuading the owners of the Tom cat to neuter him. Apparently been taken in as a stray by new neighbours.

The money spent on the cats is not the issue, they are so worth it.

The vet did say a cat fight, not a car.

On a good note the cat had her stitches, all nine of them, out yesterday and all is well.


----------



## Clodagh (30 December 2015)

Hopefully he is spraying all over their house and they will soon have his nadgers off! There is no doubt aggressvie/territorial cats are a nightmare, especially as they can legally do what they like and the owners have no requirement to look after them properly.
I am glad your cat is on the mend..


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 December 2015)

SusieT said:



			HOw can you be sure ginger cat caused the shoulder rather than a car?
		
Click to expand...

when cats are hit by a car, they instinctively grip onto the road/surface they are on resulting in shredded claws-its one of the first things a vet checks for IME.


----------



## hackneylass2 (31 December 2015)

Exactly what Motherofchickens said re RTA's.

If I were you Iwould have a quiet and reasoned word with Gingers' owners. Let them know that CPL will probably help with neutering if they are in genuine need.
Hope kitties get well soon.


----------

